# C.H.A.R.T.E.D - What does it stand for?



## Aidey (Mar 8, 2011)

So we got into a discussion at work tonight, and apparently everyone has been taught different versions of CHARTED. The "TED" part is where the disagreement is. 

Version 1

T: Transport - How the patient was transported, by whom etc. 
ED: End destination - Where you ended up. 


Version 2 

T: Transport - How the patient was transported, by whom etc. 
E: Exceptions/Exclusions - Did you exclude anything or were there any exceptions to protocols. 
D: Destination - Where you ended up. 


Version 3

T: Transport - How the patient was transported, by whom etc.
E: Evaluation - What made you decide to transport to that facility.
D: Destination - Where you ended up. 


So what version do you guys use, or do you use a different one?


----------



## Anjel (Mar 8, 2011)

Never heard of C.H.A.R.T.E.D

Soundss nifty though. We just got taught SOAP


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 8, 2011)

Never heard about the TED part of CHART. 


 Never liked SOAP or CHART anyhow.


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 8, 2011)

We use ACHART

(arrival, as in "Arrived to find 2 vehicle, rear end MVC with all occupants out of vehicles." or "Arrived to find pt sitting on couch [laying in bathroom floor, sitting at kitchen table]")

Puts in a little scene report right there at the beginning.  I've never heard of the TED part, but it's cool.  I usually include a little destination thing at the end of the T section.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 8, 2011)

It's more commonly known as DCHARTE
Dispatch
C/C
Hx
Assessment
Treatment (rx)
Transport
Exceptions


----------



## abckidsmom (Mar 8, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> It's more commonly known as DCHARTE
> Dispatch
> C/C
> Hx
> ...



How does the exceptions section read when there are none?  Do you skip it, or do you write that there were none?  What do the QA people like to see in that section?

Personally, I like the QA people (ahem, me....) to have to read the PCR to find out how I deviated from protocol, but I could see how the thought process would flow if the people had to acknowledge and justify appropriate deviations from "normal" in their report.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 8, 2011)

abckidsmom said:


> How does the exceptions section read when there are none?  Do you skip it, or do you write that there were none?  What do the QA people like to see in that section?
> 
> Personally, I like the QA people (ahem, me....) to have to read the PCR to find out how I deviated from protocol, but I could see how the thought process would flow if the people had to acknowledge and justify appropriate deviations from "normal" in their report.



If I don't have anything to put in it, I leave it out. On my report, you won't find the letters DCHART on it at all to designate sections. I use it as a rough guide to the format, but not a hard set thing.
I do tend to use E for things like equipment failure, protracted scene time explanations, response delays, diversions, things like that. But I can count on one hand the times I've actually used it in a report.


----------



## wyoskibum (Mar 8, 2011)

*My $.02 worth*



Aidey said:


> Version 2
> 
> T: Transport - How the patient was transported, by whom etc.
> E: Exceptions/Exclusions - Did you exclude anything or were there any exceptions to protocols.
> D: Destination - Where you ended up.



Out of all the choices, I like version 2 the best.  I use another variation called LCHARTI

L: Location
C: Chief Complaint
H: Hx of Present illness/injury
A: Assessment
R: treatment 
T: transport
I: impression


----------



## Anto (Mar 8, 2011)

ICHART

incident
chief complaint
history
assessment
Rx - treatment
Tx - transport


----------



## Aidey (Mar 8, 2011)

So in short, there really is no standard CHARTED method that is universal, like SOAP.


----------



## wyoskibum (Mar 8, 2011)

*Not true...*



Aidey said:


> So in short, there really is no standard CHARTED method that is universal, like SOAP.



There is the standard/universal CHART method and then there are many variations.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm going to have to look into this. I hate SOAP.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 8, 2011)

SOAP is great, if you do it properly (i.e. the sub headings) and have enough space. The problem is most people don't do it properly...


----------

